# Where to put the MinnKota heading sensor puck? Ideas?



## NealXB2003

You may already know this, but it can be mounted below deck.


----------



## bababouy

Mine was installed on the back deck by Ankona and works perfect. I've read where it can be mounted anywhere on the boat and even below deck out of the way.


----------



## finbully

Best to mount as close to the TM as you can. I would not mount it close to the Garmin due to possible interference issues. Spending the time and effort now to mount it forward will pay off in the future.


----------



## CaptDanS

It is a compass not a GPS antenna.


----------



## Hoang

I mounted mine on top of the poling platform...


----------



## Rob_Alexander

Unless you want to use the jog function you don’t need it. I never mounted mine and all the other features function perfectly.


----------



## bababouy

See I use the jog function constantly when I am using spot lock in current.


----------



## Loogie

Sensor should not be mounted within 24" of Trolling motor, battery cables or ferrous metal source. I would recommend to mount it with tape and check and make sure it does what you want it, then permanently install when ops checked in the location of choice. Its on the instructions.


----------



## lemaymiami

As one poster mentioned I chose not to install the puck at all - and haven’t noted the slightest problem in a year’s hard use...


----------



## TrojanBob

I am struggling with same issue on a new EVO, and was very happy to see this thread, so I dont have to start one...My question is, if you mount below deck what flat surface are you mounting to? 
The install manual specifically states "do not mount puck upside down".


----------



## finbully

Rob_Alexander said:


> Unless you want to use the jog function you don’t need it. I never mounted mine and all the other features function perfectly.


It's for spot lock too.


----------



## FishWithChris

finbully said:


> It's for spot lock too.


its for directional heading while in motion; the GPS is within the TM itself.


----------



## Water Bound

I think the jog feature is very useful, so I’d definitely install it. I installed my last one (Bluetooth version) below deck in the forward hatch right next to my trolling batteries, powered from the same breaker as the trolling motor...worked great, never any problems!


----------



## firecat1981

lemaymiami said:


> As one poster mentioned I chose not to install the puck at all - and haven’t noted the slightest problem in a year’s hard use...


Does your jog feature still work?


----------



## lemaymiami

Of course not... that’s my job... Not hard to clear your spot lock then move the skiff where you want it, the re-establish that new spot lock exactly where it needs to be.

Of course I’m not fishing - just guiding so for me it has no importance.... Running your TM and fishing at the same time - that’s a different deal entirely... When I’m exploring on my own I use the TM to slide into places quietly then spot lock as far away as possible (a long cast away from where the fish should be and won’t move until after I’ve worked that spot thoroughly). 

I can cast a lot further than most of my anglers and I take advantage of that when solo...


----------



## Rob_Alexander

finbully said:


> It's for spot lock too.


Everything except for jog works without the puck. You can always install the trolling motor and try it without the puck and then add it later if you decide that you want it.


----------



## lappy18

found the perfect spot... and the compartment next to it is the batteries so the cables go right to the battery and the switch. super easy. cant believe i didnt think of that!


----------



## Charles Hadley

Rob_Alexander said:


> Everything except for jog works without the puck. You can always install the trolling motor and try it without the puck and then add it later if you decide that you want it.


So spot lock works with out heading sensor?


----------



## Kevin Booker

I have a Lappy BF too and mounted mine just north of the splashwell


----------



## Water Bound

Spot lock works without it, but the ability to jog in 5 ft increments while on spot lock, forward, back, right or left, does not.



Charles Hadley said:


> So spot lock works with out heading sensor?


----------



## lappy18

Water Bound said:


> Spot lock works without it, but the ability to jog in 5 ft increments while on spot lock, forward, back, right or left, does not.


Cant wait to get her wet next week... got alot of new toys to play with!!!


----------

